

MetaLab's Andrew Wilkinson: "I'm a porn profiteer" - alibosworth
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/14/metalab-updates-ballpark-to-help-small-businesses-but-dont-call-it-a-revolution/

======
apike
The more interesting part of this article is the part about "Design Capital".

> Calling the initiative “design capital,” MetaLab will help startups with
> development, design, strategy and development in exchange for equity.

I particularly like their list of rules in the sidebar of their Design Capital
page: <http://metalabdesign.com/design-capital>

